
Google searches for Notre Dame outnumbered Sri Lanka attacks 7:1 - Down_n_Out
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/04/google-searches-notre-dame-outnumbered-sri-lanka-attacks-71-190422090240995.html
======
svennek
I would be careful to take that as more interest due to "westerism".

I have google Notre Dame a few times to see more/newer pictures of the
damages.

Even though the Sri Lanka bombings are much, much worse in any metric, the
pictures are not as interesting.

Also, our local media is still with daily updates on Sri Lanka bombings, not
so much for Notre Dame fire ...

